
How we develop products for 3.2M users - aytekin
https://medium.com/swlh/how-we-develop-products-for-3-2m-users-f5ec8895ee47
======
aytekin
I followed a "work behind closed doors and make big releases" during the first
5 years. It didn't work well. Then, I followed the continuous improvement
method for the next 5 years. That also did not work. Finally, I found my own
approach to development in the last 2-3 years. And it is working amazingly so
far. We have had 900K signups in 2017.

------
rsbartram
Being a trend setter or a trend spotter. Not an easy talent but what it takes
to create supply and or demand in the consumer market. Much of that time
should be spend on marketing and acquisition.

